# Cite Europe



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi
I’m in the process of planning our next trip to Portugal in March and have started to list all the aires we’re hoping to use on the way down with their relevant long/lat settings. One I haven’t got is the Cite Europe one as we are going to stop there the first night to stock up on wine (not keen on the Portuguese stuff) we have been there a few times but it’s easier with a sat nav. Can anyone help I saw the setting on a post here recently but I never have much luck with searches .
Gary


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Taken from Google Earth

50 55' 58. 31" N
1 48' 41. 09" E

Hope it's accurate


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Also here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1895


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Its easy to find, just travel along the service road that circles the site and its in effect round the back nr the loading bays.


----------



## TickTok (Aug 27, 2010)

greygit said:


> Hi
> I'm in the process of planning our next trip to Portugal in March and have started to list all the aires we're hoping to use on the way down with their relevant long/lat settings. One I haven't got is the Cite Europe one as we are going to stop there the first night to stock up on wine (not keen on the Portuguese stuff) we have been there a few times but it's easier with a sat nav. Can anyone help I saw the setting on a post here recently but I never have much luck with searches .
> Gary


Get yourself a copy of All the Aires it gives very accurate coordinates that the Sat Nav understands. The Aire at I think it was Bayeux is in the middle of a large car park and the Satnag got quite cross until I parked in the correct place! :lol:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks everone.  
Gary


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Is it ok?*

Has anybody stayed at Cite Europe recently?
Is it still as accommodating for MHs?
Thanks
Barry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We were there last Saturday night. Just as good as ever and well sign posted.
Gerry


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Is it ok?*



Bessie560 said:


> Has anybody stayed at Cite Europe recently?
> Is it still as accommodating for MHs?
> Thanks
> Barry


I'm hoping so. :?

We're planning to stop there on Wednesday night after getting advice from MHF members.

I got the co-ordinates by googling their website.

Cité Europe

Chris


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*ho*

we were there 2nd week of july full of campers then no problems


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

5 motorhomes and 3 caravans 2 weeks ago when we were there.


Richard....


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Simple follow pink Cite Europe signs.

Yes safe to stay, police patols at nights.
Continental truckers even use it but stay at the top end of the car park.

Dave p


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

greygit said:


> ...we are going to stop there the first night to stock up on wine (not keen on the Portuguese stuff)


We discovered the Portuguese wine 'bricks' this year (for about 65c) and it was (mostly) very palatable. But then we always used to buy 3-for-£10 at Tesco!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Stayed Saturday night very busy but in morning surrounded by shed loads of cars and it was noisy first thing that was Gerry though snigger!

Greenie


----------

